# List



## rightturrnClyde (Feb 8, 2020)

I am looking for a list of strains that are insect resistance. Thanks.


----------



## Locked (Feb 8, 2020)

rightturrnClyde said:


> I am looking for a list of strains that are insect resistance. Thanks.



I am not an Outdoor Grower, so I have no clue, but maybe some of our Outdoor Peeps will chime in.


----------



## rightturrnClyde (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm an inside grower but still have white fly problems and mite problems. I understand Northern Lights are resistant. I'm in Michigan.


----------



## Keef (Feb 8, 2020)

Clyde - Welcome to MP !-- Down here in Texas we got super bugs -- I feel your pain !-- U have to fight bugs - I'm sorry there is no bug resistant variety-- if there  is I haven't found it !- I use safe soap !- It's a mild soap !- kills the bugs by forming a film over thier skin and they suffocate- but U gotta kill them all or they come back !- They hide under the leaves - I eat my trim so I won't use poison !-- Get U a bent sprayer - So U can hold it low and it sprays up so U can get the underside of the leaves-- Maybe some one else do it different?


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

Mass super skunk. Old school, not anything fancy, just good old pot, but when I have had pests indoors it was the one that didn't seem to care. 
Black Indica  (Afghani x Pakistani hashplants) also does well, its a tough little bastid, but I'm an indoor grower. The super skunk is best suited to outdoors, and the black Indica is great under lights.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 8, 2020)

I used to grow outdoors.
Mold was why I went 100% indoors now.
Bugs are relatively easy to keep to a minimum by spraying your plants regularly with a Safe product like what keef uses.
I use Dr. Zymes now and it can be used during flower right up to day of harvest.
Its important to use a strong chemical bug killer on all the surrounding vegetation too.
Just don't get it on your plants.
Its a constant fight but you can beat bugs.    If you're anywhere in the midwest, Mold will be your worst problem.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2020)

I find Satori to be pretty bug resistant.  I did not have to do any outdoor spraying with chemicals to keep my plants bug-free.


----------

